# Orly Color Amp’d At Target



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Target and Orly have partnered to create an exclusive nail polish line called Color Amp'd to be sold at Target stores and online. The line will be available at Target.com first and in stores starting March 8th. The line will consist of 36 color and have a unique two-step process that is gel polish like without the use of LED or UV-lamp. The finish is cured with a special sealing coat called Flexible Seal Coat within eight minutes with natural or ambient light.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

These polishes are now available on Target's website.


----------

